# Raideliikenne > Junat >  Mikael Aro: Venäjä on mahdollisuus

## joht. Nyman

Tässä on tulkittavaa itse kullekin:
http://proofer.faktor.fi/epaper/MV13...s/Motiivi8.pdf (juttu alkaa sivulta 6)

----------


## zige94

Tämä liittyy tuohon kaukoliikenteenkilpailutus aiheeseen. Onko siitä puhuttu miten tulisi toimimaan esim. liput eri yhtiöiden junein välillä, vaihtoyhteydet jne? Perudtetaanko joku Matkahuollon tapainen, joka hoitaa liput, vaihtoyhteydet eri firmojen välillä jne? Mitä käy jos esimerkiki VR ajaa Helsinki - Tampere junaa, ja joku toinen vaikka Tampere - Jyväskylä. Pitäisikö ostaa eri liomppu taas toiseen junaan? Mitä jos VR:n juna on Liikenneviraston tai junassa olleen teknisen vian syystä myöhässä? Kuka infoaa toisen firman junaa, odottaako vai lähtee omin aikatauluin? Nythän kun on ollut yksi operaattori VR hoitamassa kaikkea, kainki on sujunut. Junat odottavat vaihtoyhteyttään jne.

Pääkapunkiseudun lähiliikennehän on ihan eri asia, senhän liikenne on HSL:n tilaamaa, ja siellä käy HSL:n liput (sekä kaukoliikenteen vaihtoliput ja vyöhykelliput jos matka alkaa/päättyy C-H vyöhykkeiltä/-lle)

----------


## ultrix

Olisi loogista, että perustettaisiin jokin clearing-toimija esim. Piletti Oy:n alaisuuteen, jonka kautta hoituisi lippujen osto sekä kauko- että paikallisliikenteessä. Matkustaja voisi valita omiin tarpeihinsa soveltuvimman matkaketjun, vaikka se kulkisi sekä kiskoilla että kumipyörillä ja eri toimijoiden kyydissä. Hinnoittelu olisi luonnollisesti operaattorikohtainen, mutta lipun saisi yhdellä transaktiolla.

Miten homma skulaa ulkomailla?

----------


## vompatti

Tuossa kirjoituksessahan on hienosti otsikoitu "Ruotsin huono malli". Tällä foorumilla yleensä Ruotsin mallia on pidetty hyvänä. Heti otsikon perään tarkennetaan, että tuo huono Ruotsin malli on nimenomaan kilpailumalli eikä mikään muu malli. Aron mukaan kilpailun avaamisen syynä on ollut vain SJ:n huono taloudellinen tilanne. Ilmeisesti kilpailua ei pidä sallia, jos kerran VR tuottaa voittoa?




> Tällä hetkellä Ruotsin rautateiden tilanne on kohtuullinen, mutta se on saavutettu raskaiden ratainvestointien ansiosta. Kilpailun avaamisen ja rautatieliikenteen kasvun välillä ei voi missään vetää yhtäläisyyttä, mutta ratainvestointien ja kasvun välille kyllä.


Selvästi tässä tilataan eduskunnalta lisää ratainvestointeja, mutta ei lainkaan kilpailua.

Onko kellään statistiikkaa Ruotsin ratainvestoinneista ja niiden vaikutuksista liikennemääriin? Tiedän kyllä, että suuria investointeja on tehty, mutta olisivatko ne yksin aiheuttaneet esimerkiksi suuren matkustajaliikenteen kasvun? Entä miten Iso-Britanniassa? Millaisia investointeja Aro tässä tarkoittaa? Kokonaan uusia ratoja (esim. erittäin pitkät sillat ja tunnelit) vai ratojen perusparannuksia? Toisaalta on ihan selvää, että investoinnit lisäävät liikennettä; investointejahan tehdään erityisesti sinne, mistä kapasiteetti on loppunut ja kysyntää vielä on...

----------


## janihyvarinen

> Selvästi tässä tilataan eduskunnalta lisää ratainvestointeja, mutta ei lainkaan kilpailua.


Juuri näin. Aron viesti on ilmeisen tarkoitushakuinen. Aro tosin jättää mainitsematta, että kilpailluissa systeemeissä yleensä asiakkaalle sentään tarjotaan palvelua. Suomessa on vaikka kuinka paljon alipalveltuja yhteysvälejä, alkaen Tre-Hki -välin aivan alimitoitetusta ruuhkapaikkatarjonnasta, lähiliikenteen puutteesta isoilla kaupunkiseuduilla, poikittaisliikenteen puutteista (esim. Tre-Lahti) jne.

Mielenkiintoista on että Aro pitää Venäjää suurena mahdollisuutena, mutta näkee kehitystarvetta vain Hki-Pietari -välillä eikä esim. Tre-Pietari -välillä.

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Miten homma skulaa ulkomailla?


Tarjottelen uudestaan tätä  esitelmää Sveitsin lippujärjestelmästä.  Siinä on kerrottuna, kuinka Sveitsissä lippujärjestelmä toimii. Maassa on paljon itsenäisiä rautatieyhtiöitä. Pumaskan eka esitelmä, viisi sivua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Onko siitä puhuttu miten tulisi toimimaan esim. liput eri yhtiöiden junein välillä, vaihtoyhteydet jne? Perudtetaanko joku Matkahuollon tapainen, joka hoitaa liput, vaihtoyhteydet eri firmojen välillä jne?


Kannattanee lukea tuo Villen linkkaama Sveitsin selostus. Karkeasti sanottuna siellä on samantyyppinen järjestelmä kuin meillä Matkahuolto, mutta monipuolisempi. Ja periaatteessa, kun kerran Suomessa on jo olemassa Matkahuollon lippujärjestelmä, yksinkertaisimmillaan junaliikennöitsijät voivat liittyä siihen vaikka sellaisenaan kuin se on nyt.

Yksi liikennepoliittinen tavoitehan on, että Suomeenkin halutaan järjestelmä, jossa matkustaja voi ostaa yhden lipun tarvitsemalleen matkalle. Lippu on matkaketju, joka sisältää kaikki osamatkat, ensi vaiheessa ainakin bussit ja junat. Mutta miksei myöskin laivat ja lennot, mikä on tietenkin tavoitetila.

Yhden lipun järjestelmä ei edellytä sitä, että VR-Yhtymän monopoli lakkaa, vaan sitä, että VR-Yhtymä tulee tai pakotetaan mukaan yhden lipun järjestelmään. Mutta yhden lipun järjestelmä tarkoittaa liikennöitsijöiden kilpailutilanteen muuttumista. Onnibussin tai Matkahuollon ja VR-Yhtymän tarjouslähtöjen tapainen toiminta jäänee yhden lipun systeemin ulkopuolelle. Ainakin jos systeemi on jäykkä ja siihen ei ole mahdollista tehdä tuotemuutoksia milloin vain vaan ainoastaan aikataulukausien vaihteessa.

Yhden lipun järjestelmässä on mahdollista hoitaa myös julkinen joukkoliikenteen tuki siten, että osa tarjonnasta on julkista ostoliikennettä, jossa tämän osan lipputulo menee HSL:n tapaan vastuuviranomaiselle, joka maksaa liikennöitsijöille ostetun liikennepalvelun.




> Mitä jos VR:n juna on Liikenneviraston tai junassa olleen teknisen vian syystä myöhässä? Kuka infoaa toisen firman junaa, odottaako vai lähtee omin aikatauluin? Nythän kun on ollut yksi operaattori VR hoitamassa kaikkea, kainki on sujunut. Junat odottavat vaihtoyhteyttään jne.


Ei tässä tarvita periaatteessa mitään muutoksia nykytilanteeseen. Sillä nytkin liikenteenohjaus päättää siitä, mikä juna kulkee ja milloin ja mitä tehdään myöhässä oleville vuoroille. Ainoa ero nykytilassa on, että kun on vain yksi operaattori, ei synny kiistaa siitä, kuinka korvataan toisen firman aiheuttama myöhästyminen.

Eli tulevaisuudessa liikennelupaan liittyy oikeuksia ja velvoitteita, kuten ennalta tiedossa olevat ehdot menettelystä sovitusta aikataulusta poikkeamisessa. Lähtökohta on, että aikataulussa olevat junat ajavat ensin ja myöhästyjät sitten silloin, kun ajassaan kulkevilta junilta jää tilaa. Yksi velvoite on matkaketjujen pysyminen ehjinä, siihenhän VR-Yhtymäkin nyt pyrkii sillä, että jatkoyhteys odottaa. Tämä siis on velvoite. Mutta on luontevaa, että jos odottamisesta seuraa kustannuksia odottajalle, odotuksen aiheuttaja on velvollinen korvaamaan kulut.

Käytännössä päätökset ovat tapauskohtaisia, ja ne tekee liikenteenohjaus. Esimerkiksi vuorokauden ainoa juna pantaneen odottamaan, mutta jos samalla yhteysvälillä on vuoroja vaikka tunnin välein, ei liene syytä sotkea toimivaa kiertoa vaan silloin on tarjolla seuraava vuoro sen jälkeen, miltä matkustaja myöhässä olleen junan vuoksi myöhästyi. Tällöin myöhässä ajajalle syntyy korvaus- tai hyvitysvelvollisuus matkustajalle.

Ja vielä lopuksi: Jälleen kerran on syytä ymmärtää, että tosin kuin valtiovarainministeri eräässä vaalitentissä vakuutti, kilpailutus ja yksityistäminen ovat aivan eri asiat. Lisäksi kumpikaan ei ole sama asia kuin vapaa pääsy rataverkolle. Esimerkiksi paikallisjuna Turun ja Salon välillä ei ole kilpailua, koska väliasemille ei ole tarjolla mitään palvelua, jonka kanssa kilpailtaisiin. Se on vain kysymys pääsystä käyttämään julkisesti omistettua yhteistä rataverkkoamme. Eikä sitä varten tarvitse yksityistää mitään. Eli myydä valtion rataverkkoa tai VR-Yhtymää tai sen osia kenellekään.

Antero

----------


## hylje

Antero, yhteinen lippujärjestelmä ei välttämättä ole aikataulukausien tarkkuudella toimiva. Eikä sen oikeastaan pitäisikään olla, kun poikkeustilanteita nyt vain sattuu.

Sama käytäntö kuin lentoliikenteessä, mutta laajemmin yritysten välistä. Futuuripörssi ei ole mikään uusi keksintö, ja toimii nykytekniikalla vaikka reaaliajassa. Liikennöitsijät tarjoavat, matkustajat pyytävät. Spekuloijat yrittävät kääriä voittoja myyjien ja ostajien laiskuudella.

Itse asiassa mitä reaaliaikaisempi pörssi, sitä paremmin matkustajille voidaan tarjota laajempaa palvelua. Esimerkiksi ennakkoon täyteen varatulle yhteysvälille voi tupsahtaa opportunistisia tilurifirmoja tarjoamaan kertaluontoista lisäpalvelua.

----------


## Antero Alku

> Antero, yhteinen lippujärjestelmä ei välttämättä ole aikataulukausien tarkkuudella toimiva. Eikä sen oikeastaan pitäisikään olla, kun poikkeustilanteita nyt vain sattuu.


Minäkin toivon, että se ei olisi aikataulukausiin sidottu. Pelkään vain, että tässä tietotekniikan ihmemaassa ei pystytä tekemään sellaista lippujärjestelmäohjelmistoa, jonne esim. Onnibussin hinnoittelun voi syöttää. Ja asiakas siis voi saada haluamalleen reitille eri hinnan joka päivä, kun Onnibussinkin lipunhinta on eri. Toimiihan tämä lentoliikenteessä jo, mutta ohjelmisto lieneekin ostettu jostain koodauksen kehitysmaasta.

Antero

----------

